# Looking for skincare products



## miss0annette (Jun 17, 2015)

Hi ladies,

  I need some recommendations for skincare. I have normal skin, a bit oily in the t-zone but mostly normal. Right now all I use is Clean and Clear but I really want to invest in some better skincare products. I'm looking for an exfoliator, a wash, and a moisturizer (am I missing anything else?). Preferably something I can purchase at Sephora or MAC.

  Thank you!


----------



## shellygrrl (Jun 17, 2015)

Exfoliator: For physical exfoliation, I like Philosophy's The Microdelivery Exfoliating Wash. Nice and gentle, yet very effective. For chemical, I've been using First Aid Beauty Facial Radiance Pads. They've got lactic and glycolic acid in them, and would be good for someone starting out with chemical exfoliants. (Never use physical and chemical exfoliants together. Not a good thing.)  Cleanser: Nude Omega Cleansing Jelly. It's pretty much like a cleansing balm in a tube. You can even use it as a makeup remover. Tiny learning curve from standard cleansers, but not a major one. (You apply it to dry skin, then add water so it goes milky, work it in a bit more, then rinse it off with a washcloth/flannel.)  Moisturizer: Lately I've been using an oil serum as a moisturizer. The one I've been using is Balm Balm Little Miracle Rosehip Serum, which you can order through Beautyhabit.com (they're based in SoCal).  http://www.beautyhabit.com/product7938.html


----------



## miss0annette (Jun 18, 2015)

Thank you shelly for your input!


----------



## doeeyeddreams (Jul 2, 2015)

What I really love is Murad's Acne System. They offer a really inexpensive starter kit for people shopping around for new skincare products.

  It comes with a clarifying cleanser, acne clearing solution, oil-controlling SPF mattifier, and an acne control spot fix.

  The cleanser goes on really smooth and lathers up very well. It doesn't burn or weigh too heavily on the skin. The acne clearing solution works like a toner. It doesn't irritate or dry out the skin like a lot of other toners. I use this at the same time as the acne control spot fix, which can be used to destroy any problem spots overnight. The mattifier is my personal favorite step. It's a mattifying gel that works like a sunscreen but feels like a moisturizer. It gets rid of any access oil without drying the skin out. I love it.


----------



## miss0annette (Jul 3, 2015)

doeeyeddreams said:


> What I really love is Murad's Acne System. They offer a really inexpensive starter kit for people shopping around for new skincare products.  It comes with a clarifying cleanser, acne clearing solution, oil-controlling SPF mattifier, and an acne control spot fix.  The cleanser goes on really smooth and lathers up very well. It doesn't burn or weigh too heavily on the skin. The acne clearing solution works like a toner. It doesn't irritate or dry out the skin like a lot of other toners. I use this at the same time as the acne control spot fix, which can be used to destroy any problem spots overnight. The mattifier is my personal favorite step. It's a mattifying gel that works like a sunscreen but feels like a moisturizer. It gets rid of any access oil without drying the skin out. I love it.


  Thanks for the info. I've heard good things about Murad!


----------



## phgb994 (Sep 16, 2015)

Hi! Murad's cosmetics are really good. They have a wide range of treatment kits for any type of skin and the majority of the products have SPF of 30. Feel free to find out more about the company along with other brands that have effective products for all skin care problems. I found that my skiin reacts much better when I use products from different brands. Having used Clean and Clear previously, I have recently changed to using products like a moisturising facial wash from Simple and it does a great job - it's without those harsh chemicals, too.


----------



## Hamza082 (Sep 17, 2015)

This is for normal skin............ Clean your face with soaps that are make for normal skin. Smear an alcohol free, hydrating cleanser all over the face. Apply lotion more regularly to normal skin.Eucerin Daily Skin Balance Skin-Fortifying Body Lotion best for normal skin moisturizer


----------



## Lin1018 (Sep 30, 2015)

Check out what I use - Monsia Advanced Skin Renewal System. My skin feels so much smoother and tighter since starting using it around December 2014. I especially like the Intense Night Cream with advanced hyaluronic acid, collagen and shea butter. A little goes a long way and it is absorbed very quckly and it is not greasy at all.


----------



## Lin1018 (Oct 1, 2015)

I would like to update post #2 *above.* Before applying my Monsia intense night repair cream to the area around my eyes and neck I now add 1 drop of jojoba oil + 2 drops of Vit E oil, let the skin absorb it then apply the night repair cream. The central heating is on and I feel that the extra oil just helps keep the skin hydrated.  I am using only the oils on my hands and these are definitely "tightening" but I really would like to see more change before I say it works on my hands.

WRONG - I have been told that I should apply the Vit E oil after the night repair cream in order to hold in the moisture, sorry ladies.


----------



## Alipark (Oct 15, 2015)

What kind of exfoliator are you looking for? Physical or chimical one?
Have you ever heard about the asian ones?


----------

